

Why do Volvox spin? - infinity
http://williewong.wordpress.com/2010/11/24/why-do-volvox-spin/

======
bediger
This is Mark Tilden's BEAM robotics
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BEAM_robotics>) in the real world.

